# error calling "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

## cascamorto

i get that error on boot up...... i had a new system working fine..... i emerged X and Xfce and switched off...... next time i booted i changed my cpu frequency and that happened..... do i have to recompile stuff every time  i change freq?

----------

## AlexCPU

I have been getting about 5 instances of that on boot since almost forever (about 6 months) I'm not sure what triggered it, nothing nasty turns up in dmesg, and the system seems to run perfectly with this error on boot. I also get a this as well:

```
action_compat: error unlinking: "xxxxx" No such File or Directory
```

where xxxxx is one of the following

vcs4, vcsa4, vcs7, vcsa7, vcs6, vcs8, vcsa8, vcsa11.

Any help would be appreciatedm as the only threads I ever found on the forum never actually came to any conclusions as to what was causing the problems or how to fix them.

Alex

[edit] I've never changed the cpu frequency, and I'm using kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 [/edit]Last edited by AlexCPU on Tue May 17, 2005 6:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cascamorto

oh and i changed the time......

----------

## cascamorto

i'm using vanilla sources 2.6.11.9 and now updating to .10 i will see if the problem persists

(i have the same following vcs errors just before keymap loading)

----------

## cascamorto

everything is fine with .10 kernel now... maybe it just needed a recompile or something... i dunno

----------

## AlexCPU

I've been through loads of kernels, including a 2.4 and handful of 2.6s (all gentoo sources though)

----------

## cascamorto

when  i first booted after just compiled it was fine.... now i've rebooted and it's given me the same error again...

----------

## dsd

these are devfs messages. use udev instead  :Smile: 

----------

## cascamorto

how do i switch from devfs to udev? is it just a kernel option if so where is it cuz i can't find it...

----------

## ribx

in (really) short words: thats what i've done:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Migrate_to_UDEV

----------

## Dynamit

ribx

Thank you, man, for you help! I've done all is wrote in the the article you linked here and it works fine! Also after unmerging devfsd there were no problems!

----------

## hashier

thx!

It workes.

Can u change topic to solved?

----------

